# Leopard 2 tech?



## Tanktech (7 Nov 2008)

Just out of curiosity, is there a need of Leopard 2 tech's in the CF? Preferably in some international service.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Nov 2008)

There are three type of tech who service vehicles such as the Leo 2:

Vehicle techs - powerplant, tracks etc.

Weapons techs - cannons, coaxial machine guns, smoke dischargers

Electro-optical technicians - fire control systems


There are not specific "Leo 2" techs; rather, techs in each of those groups may be trained to service the Leo 2s, but will also maintain other vehicles, tracked or wheeled, or other weapons systems.


----------



## Tanktech (8 Nov 2008)

dapaterson>> Thank You for Your answer!


----------

